# How to remove latest.exe Virus from pen drive??



## rajaramvengayil (Dec 25, 2007)

My pen drive is infected with latest.exe virus. A music folder appears in pen drive. A file named latest.exe also appears in the latest folder in the music folder. Even if i deleted the music folder, it reappears.. same is the case when i formatted my pen drive... I think my pen drive is infected with abwiz trojan... now am not able to use my pen drive...  please provide a solution for it... How to remove this virus from the system..??


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 25, 2007)

If the folder reappears after full format, then the problem must be with the computer you are using the pen drive on. So run a antivirus check on the computer you are  using


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 25, 2007)

download kav 6 frm here and do a scan *www.kaspersky.com/


----------



## rajaramvengayil (Dec 25, 2007)

i had tried kaspersky anti virus 7.0... when i scanned online , it tells latest.exe is a virus.. but when i installed kaspersky and scanned, it didn't tel latest.exe is a virus..... wht should i do now...... ??? how to remove..???? anyway thnks for suggestion....

i got these results when i scanned my pen drive through kaspersky online scanner..

Scanned file:   Latest.exe - Infected 

Latest.exe/data0000.cab/msupdate - infected by Backdoor.Win32.Agent.bfe 
Latest.exe/data0000.cab/svhost.exe - infected by Trojan.Win32.Agent.cty 


What should I do to remove these viruses...??/ i cannot open my pen drive by double clicking... i can open by right click + open option... A folder named music is there.. when i delete it, it will remove. but immediately it comes again... It is about 256 kb... pls help.....


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 25, 2007)

^^ok , upload the virus to this site *www.virustotal.com/  and look which anti virus detects it and install that in ur compu and try....


----------



## hrushij (Dec 25, 2007)

I think the best way to open you Pen drive with Linux live CD and remove all the files...from your drive..
Or...You open your pen drive in WinRar explorer..It will all the files..Hidden System..remove all those...your virus will be removed..without any anti virus...


----------



## anand1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Use a different computer to format and try it on this. If it is fine on other computer then ur PC is infected not the Pen Drive. Try to run virus scan with latest updated Antivirus.


----------



## aakash1911 (Apr 7, 2008)

try this.. *aakash-bapna.blogspot.com/2008/03/virustoolkit-updated-more-feature-than.html 
a/v suck........


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 7, 2008)

it's not the name... the virus replicates to an application file with the same name as a folder created during it's existence. Creates an autorun.inf file in the usb... making the usb open the file everytime it starts. KAV doesn't detect it as av... avg detected, but couldn't delete as the virus is _under use_!
Yah.. seen that... b4


----------



## imageek (Apr 8, 2008)

One tip...

never ever double click your pen drive to open it
dont even use autoplay to open it

Always right-click and open the pen drive ,or any CD(just in case.....)


----------



## legolas (Apr 9, 2008)

it seems, 





> the virus is not just in your pendrive, its migrated to your pc as well. update your virus scanner, then click on my computer>tools>folder options>view after going here click next to show hidden folders, and remove the tick out of hide extensions for known file types and hide protected operating system files. Then do a complete antivirus check of your system with the pendrive plugged into your system. I recommend you to use kaspersky antivirus, its very effective and fast.


 *Source*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

thread bumpers FTW!!! 



_


----------



## aakash1911 (Apr 14, 2008)

haha, these anti-viruses never work when needed.. try my tool, it kills the virus process before deleting it ..


----------



## goel.suraj (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Friends,

I knew that the all people really distrubed  with PEN DRIVE virus which easily transfer in the pen drive/system. How to stop and delete before making changes in the system .

I can read many problems about that.

SOLUTION
Here the solution of all the query is AUTORUN EATER 

Download the autorun eater

After installation
The start sound is great.It's really enjoying by you
The Scan Priority is High on the right click in the system tray icon.

Enjoy this software which is shield of the computer and the laptop.
It deny the virus which is automatically transfer in the system. Delete it.
For example: virus name _snake.exe.vbs_ which directly going in the Windows directly. The dangerous viruses(exe) stopped only by this software.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 18, 2009)

SOLUTION 2

Noob Killer. Do a 8-X Kill and it will clear all the malware. You can also find the autorun file and delete it which is impossible by other antivirus programs.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 18, 2009)

SOLUTION 3 

Go for a full scan with the following softwares:

* *www.superantispyware.com/download.html
* *www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

Also make sure that they are updated to latest definition files and go for Full System Scan.

Else

You can always try Online Scanning. Here's the list of best Online Scanners: 
*mrintech.com/5-best-online-virus-scanners-you-can-use


----------

